# Framing a mirror.



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I want to "picture frame" a bathroom mirror that is 30"x35" in size with 1x2 furring strips that I will rout a decorative edge to. My question is, which nails are best to use to hang up the frame? I was thinking of using 4d nails which I already have on hand. I will definitely pre-drill the nail holes first before installing them, that way the frame won't crack on me.  Thanks! 

Boricua


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Boricua said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to "picture frame" a bathroom mirror that is 30"x35" in size with 1x2 furring strips that I will rout a decorative edge to. My question is, which nails are best to use to hang up the frame? I was thinking of using 4d nails which I already have on hand. I will definitely pre-drill the nail holes first before installing them, that way the frame won't crack on me.  Thanks!
> 
> Boricua


 NAILS?????????

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

reible,

Yes nails! What's wrong with nails? Okay, okay, you're probably thinking use a nail gun and/or a little construction adhesive right? Hmmm...


----------



## JamesEMc (Nov 4, 2004)

Nailing furring strips used to be pretty common in construction - where exactly are you hanging this mirror? Basement, garage, shed?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you considered using a key hole bit to rout slots in the back side of the furring strips? I would use 6 holes for this size frame to ensure good support, 2 on each side and the bottom. There are many good types of wall anchors that will accept screws. Yes, this costs a bit more than the nails but it will look far superior.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Have you considered using a key hole bit to rout slots in the back side of the furring strips? I would use 6 holes for this size frame to ensure good support, 2 on each side and the bottom. There are many good types of wall anchors that will accept screws. Yes, this costs a bit more than the nails but it will look far superior.


 AND if for any reason you need to take it down/off you can do it without wrecking any of your handy work. Other options are screws and plugs/caps/fancy bits they make for mirrors. Of course nails do work just make sure you find wood behind to nail into.

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Have you considered using a key hole bit to rout slots in the back side of the furring strips? I would use 6 holes for this size frame to ensure good support, 2 on each side and the bottom. There are many good types of wall anchors that will accept screws. Yes, this costs a bit more than the nails but it will look far superior.


Yeah, I like the idea a lot but I would really have to think about how it would work out because the way I was planning to build it was to make a rabbet on the frame so it can cover the edges of the mirror and I don't know if I would have space for the slots unless I use a wider board. Hmmm... let me think about this.... Like I said I really like the idea! I do have a keyhole cutting bit and the template for making it. Thanks Mike for the idea! Also thank you reible! It does make a lot of sense. I really don't want to make a mess if I decide to take it down. Once again, thanks for the great ideas! Keep up the great work on your replies!  Okay, let me go and start thinking... Hmmm....


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is another idea, something I did for another project but it might give you another idea. I took one of those hanger bolts (half screw, half bolt I think it might have been #8), drilled the "frame", marked the holes on the wall, drill a starter hole and screwed the wood screw part in to the wall. Put the "frame" up and used some fancy drawer pulls I picked up at on sale at the hardware store..... I only had two left, and I only needed two so this worked out nicely. The wife likes to hang necklaces or whatever on the pulls.... or maybe if you get bigger pulls you could hang ear protection and safety glasses, or neck ties????? The pulls I had had a threaded insert and that determined the fastener size but I recall having problems finding the right length in that small dia. Oh well just another idea.

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow, that's a pretty good idea too reible, thanks!


----------



## dustmaster (Oct 14, 2004)

One thing to keep in mind, Not sure if you are painting or staining the frame, but if you are, rember the inside the dado/rabit where the mirror is sitting. I didn't do this to mine and as the mirror "Reflects" what it sees, you can see the "unstained" wood in the reflection. oops.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Great post Dustmaster. I would not have thought of that.


----------

